# Old fishing pics



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been scanning some old fishing pics today, and thought I would share a few. This has renewed some good old memories.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Is this you or your father in these?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! I have been keeping a hunting and fishing photo album for awhile now. I know it will really mean a lot when I get older.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good shots......Glad it flooded ya w/ good memories!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

This is awesome. Love seeing old fishing photos like this!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

The older fellow is my Dad, and favorite fishing buddy. I am the guy who starts out about 30 and advances to about 50 years old. The most recent picture was taken about 22 years ago. I am 72 now and still chunking and winding.


----------

